# film negative scanner



## drex578 (Jun 24, 2012)

I know this isn't exactly "darkroom" but I was wondering about the film scanners. I recently bought a Diana F+ and I+m considering just buying a film scanner to "develop" the pictures I took. Is that how it works? Or do I still have to do something specific to the film before being able to scan them. I don't know how to develop film so I was thinking this would be easier and cheaper than taking it somewhere to be developed.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with a film scanner, sending them to a real lab like NCPS, Indie Film Lab, or Richard Photo Lab would most likely look better.


----------



## bhop (Jun 24, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I wouldn't bother with a film scanner, sending them to a real lab like NCPS, Indie Film Lab, or Richard Photo Lab would most likely look better.



If you've got a lot of money to burn on a hobby, that's fine, but for most folks a film scanner will be more realistic.  Personally, I prefer to scan myself because I have complete control over how the scan looks, highlights, shadows, etc...

To the original question... a scanner doesn't 'develop' the film, it scans negatives into your computer that have already been developed.  If you have a scanner, you can ask a lab to have your film developed only (no prints) and scan them when you get home.  It's usually cheaper this way.  I see that you're in Peru, but here in Los Angeles, the difference between develop only and develop with prints is around 7 or 8 dollars (roughly) per roll.


----------



## drex578 (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, so I still have to have it developed! I guess i'll get the scanner anyway so I can have the pictures in my computer as well!! Thanks!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 25, 2012)

drex578 said:
			
		

> Oh, so I still have to have it developed! I guess i'll get the scanner anyway so I can have the pictures in my computer as well!! Thanks!



Developing black and white film yourself is very easy and much cheaper then having it developed (25 cents a roll).  You dont need a darkroom just a changing bag.


----------

